# Cửa gỗ gõ đỏ giá bao nhiêu? Các mẫu và báo giá cập nhật tại Anviethouse



## anviethouse (20 Tháng ba 2021)

Gỗ gõ đỏ là một nguồn nguyên liệu quý, có chất lượng tốt và thường được sử dụng trong thiết kế nội thất, đặc biệt là thiết kế cửa chính và cửa thông phòng tại các căn hộ chung cư, biệt thự, nhà ở liền kề.​
Nguồn nguyên liệu của cửa gỗ gõ đỏ​Cửa gỗ gõ đỏ Nam Phi​Gõ đỏ là loài cây lấy gỗ được trồng nhiều ở các vùng phía Nam Châu Phi. Tùy theo đặc điểm thổ nhưỡng, khí hậu và kỹ thuật trồng trọt của từng vùng, gỗ thu được sẽ cho ra chất lượng và độ bền khác nhau.







Nhìn chung, gỗ gõ đỏ Nam Phi đều có đặc điểm nổi bật là đường vân gỗ gồm hai màu đen và vàng đan xen, thoáng trông giống một tấm da hổ. Bởi vậy, gỗ gõ đỏ Nam Phi còn được gọi gỗ Hổ bì.

Gỗ gõ đỏ Nam Phi rất ưa chuộng trong việc sử dụng để chế tác các sản phẩm nội thất nhờ vào đặc tính chắc chắn, chịu va đập tốt. Tuy nhiên, chất gỗ của gõ đỏ Nam Phi lại bông hơn chứ không được nặng như gõ đỏ Lào.






Ghana và Mozambique là hai vùng có chất lượng gỗ ổn định và được yêu thích nhất tại Châu Phi. Gỗ gõ đỏ Ghana có nhiều mắt gỗ lớn với các vân hình xoáy đẹp mắt trong khi gỗ gõ đỏ Pachy của Mozambique lại có màu sắc tươi sáng, vân gỗ thẳng đều nhau và các mắt gỗ ít bị sâu.

Cửa gỗ gõ đỏ Lào​Ngoài Nam Phi, một số quốc gia Đông Nam Á như Việt nam, Lào, Campuchia, Thái Lan…, với khí hậu nóng ẩm, mưa nhiều, cũng là môi trường sinh sống thuận lợi của các loài cây gõ đỏ. Trong đó, gỗ gõ đỏ Lào được đánh giá là nguyên liệu có chất lượng tốt nhất trong thiết kế và thi công nội thất.






Về chất lượng, gỗ gõ đỏ Lào có màu nâu đỏ đậm, vân gỗ rõ nét và chất gỗ đặc hơn so với gỗ gõ đỏ Nam Phi. Vì chất gỗ đặc hơn nên chúng có khối lượng nặng hơn và do đó giá thành đắt hơn so với gỗ gõ đỏ Nam Phi.

Gỗ gõ đỏ Lào là một nguyên liệu quý, chất lượng tốt nhưng hiện nay sản phẩm này không có mặt nhiều trên thị trường do sản lượng khai thác bị hạn chế.






Gỗ gõ đỏ Lào thường được sử dụng để làm sập, bàn, ghế, tủ, sàn nhà và các đồ nội thất, mỹ nghệ cao cấp khác.   

Các mẫu cửa gỗ gõ đỏ phổ biến trong thiết kế nội thất​Mẫu cửa gỗ gõ đỏ phòng khách​Hiện nay, cửa chính bằng gỗ là một trong những thiết kế nội thất được ưa thích tại các công trình xây dựng dân dụng như: chung cư, biệt thự, nhà ở liền kề…

Người sử dụng khi hướng đến nội thất bằng gỗ thường ưa thích cảm giác chắc chắn, trang trọng mà nó đem lại. Bên cạnh đó, màu sắc ấm áp, tự nhiên của các sản phẩm làm từ chất liệu gỗ khiến người ta cảm thấy gần gũi, thân thương, phù hợp với không khí gia đình.






Theo đó, gỗ gõ đỏ chắc chắn sẽ là một sự lựa chọn phù hợp cho bất cứ ai đang có nhu cầu tìm kiếm một chất liệu gỗ phù hợp cho cánh chào đón khách quan vào với ngôi nhà của mình.

Tùy theo diện tích cũng như độ rộng của khung cửa, khách hàng có thể lựa chọn cửa gỗ gõ đỏ 4 cánh hoặc 2 cánh cho phòng khách của gia đình mình.

Sau đây là một số hình mẫu cửa gỗ gõ đỏ phòng khách tiêu biểu:

Mẫu cửa gỗ gõ đỏ thông phòng​Ngoài phòng khách, cửa thông giữa các phòng cũng có thể lựa chọn làm từ gỗ gõ đỏ để tạo sự thống nhất, đồng điệu cho toàn bộ thiết kế căn nhà.






Cửa gỗ thông phòng thường có hai dạng là cửa gỗ hai cánh và cửa gỗ một cánh. Cửa gỗ hai cánh thường được dùng để ngăn cách giữa hai phòng lớn hoặc một phòng chính và một phòng phụ/sảnh. Trong khi, cửa gỗ một cánh là thiết kế thường thấy trong các căn hộ. nhà ở bình thường.

Thiết kế của cửa gỗ thông phòng thường đơn giản, ít chi tiết hơn cửa chính nhưng yêu cầu sự thống nhất, đồng điệu và phối hợp hợp lý với cửa chính.

Dưới đây, chúng tôi xin giới thiệu một số mẫu cửa gỗ gõ đỏ thông phòng tiêu biểu:











Giá cửa gỗ gõ đỏ tại An Viet House​An Viet House xin phép gửi đến các quý khách hàng có nhu cầu tìm hiểu về sản phẩm cửa gõ gỗ đỏ của công ty chúng tôi bảng báo giá chi tiết để quý khách hàng có thể cân nhắc, lựa chọn:



BÁO GIÁ CỬA GỖ TỰ NHIÊN 2021STTLoại GỗSản PhẩmĐơn GiáDịch Vụ Bao Gồm1Lim LàoCửa pa-nô gỗ4.000.000 đ/m2Gỗ đã qua tẩm sấy, bao gồm sơn + vận chuyển lắp đặt tại Hà NộiCửa pa-nô kính2.500.000đ/m2Khuân đơn790.000đ/mKhuân kép1.500.000đ/mNẹp khuân100.000đ/m2Lim Nam PhiCửa pa-nô gỗ2.400.000đ/m2Gỗ đã qua tẩm sấy, bao gồm sơn + vận chuyển lắp đặt tại Hà NộiCửa pa-nô kính1.900.000đ/m2Khuân đơn550.000đ/mKhuân kép900.000đ/mNẹp khuân80.000đ/m3Gõ đỏ Nam PhiCửa pa-nô gỗ3.250.000đ/m2Gỗ đã qua tẩm sấy, bao gồm sơn + vận chuyển lắp đặt tại Hà NộiCửa pa-nô kính2.950.000đ/m2Khuân đơn980.000đ/mKhuân kép1.400.000đ/mNẹp khuân90.000đ/m4Gỗ sồiCửa pa-nô gỗ1.950.000đ/m2Gỗ đã qua tẩm sấy, bao gồm sơn + vận chuyển lắp đặt tại Hà NộiCửa pa-nô kính1.950.000đ/m2Khuân đơn550.000đ/mKhuân kép750.000đ/mNẹp khuân60.000đ/m


----------

